# Wireless settings with rt2570 [Solved]

## Erythro73

Hi! 

I'm trying to ose wirelessly my internet connection, but it doesn't work. I have a wireless D-Link DWL-G122 rev b 802.11g. I installed net-wireless/rt2500 and wireless-tools. I must mentionned I previously attempted to setup my wireless network before with ndiswrapper, but I failed, so maybe there's some glitches coming from the past. 

I'm presently connected under wired ppp0 with adsl-setup (but I wish to make my network wireless!).

Here are some outputs...

```
localhost lestat # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Lestat"  Nickname:"Lestat"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=-115 dBm  

          RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:*(hidden)   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

localhost lestat # 
```

```
localhost lestat # ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:E5:BD:B0  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3315 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2996 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:2 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:2901464 (2.7 Mb)  TX bytes:515610 (503.5 Kb)

          Interruption:9 Adresse de base:0x1000 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:6005 (5.8 Kb)  TX bytes:6005 (5.8 Kb)

ppp0      Lien encap:Protocole Point-à-Point  

          inet adr:67.70.34.125  P-t-P:64.230.197.82  Masque:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:501 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:427 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:3 

          RX bytes:457757 (447.0 Kb)  TX bytes:66615 (65.0 Kb)

localhost lestat # 

```

my /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_wlan0=("192.168.2.1" )

```

my /etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_wlan0="Lestat"

key_Lestat="***(hidden) enc restricted"

```

```

localhost conf.d # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2001:3c00 D-Link Corp. [hex] 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:0819 Seiko Epson Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

localhost conf.d # 

```

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2001:3c00 D-Link Corp. [hex] 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x2001 D-Link Corp. [hex]

  idProduct          0x3c00 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           1 ANI 

  iProduct                2 802.11g WLAN Adapter    

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              300mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

localhost conf.d # 

```

```

localhost conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                                     [ !! ]

localhost conf.d # 

```

So, can someone help me? Do I have to put some others outputs? I read many walkthrough but none worked  :Razz: .  And I don't know which IPs to use. On Windows, to access my router's page, I go on 192.168.2.1; that's why I'm using this. But what other IP adress might I use?

When I try to 

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 key YOUR_KEY

iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_ESSID

iwconfig wlan0 channel YOUR_CHANNEL

/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.10 up

/sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1 wlan0 

It almost work: the green light is flashing on the extension and, when I ping, no output is coming out.

EDIT: Oh, I forgot: Whenever I type RaConfig2500, I get a Device Driver not found.Last edited by Erythro73 on Fri Jan 06, 2006 7:54 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Erythro73

REDIT: If I go on Windows and go into http://192.168.2.1, on my router's page, I have these informations: 

System Type:	  	SpeedStream 6500 Series

DSL Connection Information:	  	UP

Router IP Address:	  	192.168.2.1

WAN IP Address:	  	67.71.111.16

Host Name:	 mynetwork

IP Address: 	 192.168.2.1

IP Netmask:	 255.255.255.0

DHCP Range:	192.168.2.10  thru  192.168.2.99

----------

## kinkos

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost lestat # iwconfig
> 
> ...

 Where the Access Point is listed as 00:00:00:00:00:00, that means the wireless card is not associating with the access point. (this is also telling me that the ESSID for the network is supposed to be "Lestat", which is case sensitive, so make sure this matches whats in the access point's settings).

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost lestat # ifconfig
> 
> ...

 wlan0 is not in this list, meaning that the interface is down when you ran this command, so that could be why it wasn't working at this point.

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 key YOUR_KEY
> ...

 If your router is 192.168.2.1, then you need to specify 192.168.2.10 instead of 192.168.0.10 to be able to ping the router.

Please see if you can even see your accesspoint with the wireless card, try this:

```

# iwlist wlan0 scan

```

 this scans for available access points and prints out everything it can see.  If the signal is too low, that could be why you're not online.

HTH.

----------

## Marlo

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I forgot: Whenever I type RaConfig2500, I get a Device Driver not found.

 

Look into   /usr/src/linux/.config and change your kernel to this four settings. 

```

...

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

...

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

...

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

...

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

...

```

If thats OK then:

```

echo "net-wireless/wlassistant ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge unmerge ndiswrapper    <---!!!!

emerge baselayout wireless-tools wlassistant -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13  -bootstrap -build -static +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-27-r1  +nls 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wlassistant-0.5.0  +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +xinerama 0 kB

```

and

```

echo "net-wireless/rt2500 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge rt2500 -s

Searching...

[ Results for search key : rt2500 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-wireless/rt2500

      Latest version available: 1.1.0_beta3

      Latest version installed: 1.1.0_beta3

      Size of downloaded files: 297 kB

      Homepage:    http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

      Description: Driver for the RaLink RT2500 wireless chipset

      License:     GPL-2

```

You dont need the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6.

look to:

ls /etc/modules.d/

```

...

rt2500

...

```

you dont need a /etc/conf.d/wireless.example or a /etc/conf.d/wireless  !

```

mv /etc/conf.d/wireless  /etc/conf.d/without-this-wireless-config

```

The  rt2500 comes with his own configfile in  /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat.

Do not use the  /etc/conf.d/wireless. You have to have only to use  /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat! 

Protect the original file:

cp /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/Original-RT2500STA.dat

Make your own database:

nano -w /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat

Here are  my connectiondata for example:

```

[Default]

ProfileID=PROF001

SSID=SMC

NetworkType=Infra

PreambleType=Auto

RTSThreshold=2312

FragThreshold=2312

AuthMode=OPEN

EncrypType=WEP

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=3132333435

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

Channel=0

AdhocOfdm=0

```

Load the Modul:

```

modprobe rt2500 

```

Look with lsmod whether it is OK and configure  your AP.

rt2500 comes with a ra0 device:

```

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth2      no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""

          Mode:  Frequency=   Rate:

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=  Signal level=  Noise level:

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

If you have any mistakes use "List Hardware" with:

```

emerge lshw 

```

and find out the reason.

If your device has a other name change the name"ra0" to the devicename from lshw.

And finally change the net. I use "10.0.0."  replace this with your own number.

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "!iwconfig" )  # necessary

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255" )

config_ra0=( "10.0.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255" )

routes_eth0=(

       "default via 10.0.0.2"

)

routes_ra0=(

       "default via 10.0.0.2"

)

```

and 

```

echo "10.0.0.5   Your-Computername"  >> /etc/hosts

```

Now

```

cd /etc/init.d/

ln -sf net.eth0 net.ra0

rc-update del net.eth0

rc-update add net.ra0 default

cd /

```

reboot!   :Very Happy: 

If you have any problems use:

```

RaConfig2500   # The nativ Ralink rt2500 GUI! You need the "# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set",  if you want to use it.

```

or  wlassistant 

```

wlassistant

```

FYA

Ma

----------

## Erythro73

Thank you for your help. 

I have the small problem where I lost the driver. Well, I'll work on that by using your guide!

Thank you!

----------

## castor_fou

hello Marlo

I am using a rt2500 compliant wireless card with ndiswrapper.

I am interested in migrating to rt2500 package and stoping using ndiswrapper.

However my box is SMP. And you suggest to desactivate SMP within the kernel; is there some issues between SMP and rt2500 ?

----------

## Marlo

 *castor_fou wrote:*   

> hello Marlo
> 
> However my box is SMP. And you suggest to desactivate SMP within the kernel; is there some issues between SMP and rt2500 ?

 

Hi castor_fou,

If you liked to have a good answer to the SMP, please ask in the  RaLink Forum . I haven't a SMP but the settings are from the Forum. The Moderator: Paul Lin ist very qualified and competent.

Ma

----------

## Erythro73

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *castor_fou wrote:*   hello Marlo
> 
> However my box is SMP. And you suggest to desactivate SMP within the kernel; is there some issues between SMP and rt2500 ? 
> 
> Hi castor_fou,
> ...

 

So, I've searched about my problem above. The problem was, as I'm using an USB device, I needed rt2570. 

localhost Module # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level:-120 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

localhost Module #

----------

## Erythro73

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*    *castor_fou wrote:*   hello Marlo
> 
> However my box is SMP. And you suggest to desactivate SMP within the kernel; is there some issues between SMP and rt2500 ? 
> 
> Hi castor_fou,
> ...

 

```

localhost lestat # iwlist rausb0 scan 

rausb0    Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:A3:2E:1E:E8

                    Mode:Managed

                    ESSID:"Lestat"

                    Encryption key:on

                    Channel:11

localhost lestat # 
```

----------

## Erythro73

Ok, I solved this. 

I took the CVS version of rt2570 (which is for USB devices). 

I installed it. 

(make && make install)

modprobe rt2570

Then I took wlassistant and config'd from there. 

It worked! I'm now under wireless although I can't ping (or very very slowly).

----------

## Erythro73

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

> Ok, I solved this. 
> 
> I took the CVS version of rt2570 (which is for USB devices). 
> 
> I installed it. 
> ...

 

Ok, I have a problem: I absolutely HAVE to connect by wlassistant, otherwise it won't work.

```

localhost lestat # /etc/init.d/net.rausb0 start

 * Starting rausb0

 *     adsl does not support the required function provides

 *     apipa does not support the required function check_installed

 *     arping does not support the required function provides

 *     bonding does not support the required function provides

 *     bridge does not support the required function provides

 *     dhclient does not support the required function provides

 *     dhcpcd does not support the required function provides

 *     essidnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     ifconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     ifplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     ipppd does not support the required function provides

 *     iproute2 does not support the required function provides

 *     iptunnel does not support the required function check_installed

 *     iwconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     macchanger does not support the required function check_installed

 *     macnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     netplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     pppd does not support the required function provides

 *     pump does not support the required function provides

 *     rename does not support the required function check_installed

 *     system does not support the required function check_installed

 *     tuntap does not support the required function provides

 *     udhcpc does not support the required function provides

 *     vlan does not support the required function provides

 *     wpa_supplicant does not support the required function provides

 *       no interface module has been loaded

```

Somebody has a clue so I connect automatically each time I enter my comp?

----------

## UberLord

Ensure that etc-update updates net.lo

----------

## Marlo

Please change the thread title from "rt2500" to "rt2570. With "solved?"

Thanks

ma

----------

## Erythro73

I still can't connect without wlassistant. 

See here: 

```

localhost etc # /etc/init.d/net.rausb0 start

 * Starting rausb0

 *   Configuration not set for rausb0 - assuming dhcp

 *   Bringing up rausb0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

                                                                          [ !! ]

localhost etc # 

```

My /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "!iwconfig" )  # necessar

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.99" )

config_ra0=( "192.168.2.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.99" )

routes_eth0=(

       "default via 192.168.2.1"

)

routes_ra0=(

       "default via 192.168.2.1"

)

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_rausb0="Lestat"

key_Lestat="e44efae9c5d014adc1bd8897b6 enc restricted"

```

I get this strange message in dmesg: 

```
rausb0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
```

So, what might be the way to use Internet by /etc/init.d/net.rausb0 ?

----------

## Erythro73

I fully erased my /etc/conf.d/wireless as it is deprecated.

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like this: 

```
lestat@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# Use iwconfig for wireless

modules=("iwconfig")

key_Lestat="e44888 enc open"

#iwconfig_rausb0="essid RadioNet"

essid_rausb0="Lestat"

#iwconfig_rausb0="channel 2"

channel_rausb0="1"

#iwconfig_rausb0="mode managed"

mode_rausb0="managed"

config_rausb0=( "192.168.2.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.99" )

routes_rausb0=( "192.168.2.1" )

```

And it still doesn't work... with !iwconfig or iwconfig in my modules=""

----------

## UberLord

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

> I still can't connect without wlassistant. 
> 
> See here: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Looks like you're using !iwconfig in modules or you don't have wireless-tools installed.

Add RC_VERBOSE="yes" to /etc/conf.d/rc and run the script again.

----------

## Erythro73

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Erythro73 wrote:*   I still can't connect without wlassistant. 
> 
> See here: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, now, I added RC_VERBOSE="yes" to my /etc/conf.d/rc

This is with modules="iwconfig"

```

localhost lestat # /etc/init.d/net.rausb0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping service net.rausb0

 * Stopped service net.rausb0

 * Starting service net.rausb0

SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument                                               [ !! ]

 * Service net.rausb0 started OK

```

And my iwconfig/ifconfig looks the same as if I connect to Internet with wlassistant, although I can't connect to anything and I can't ping any server.

```

localhost lestat # ifconfig

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:174 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:174 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:19116 (18.6 Kb)  TX bytes:19116 (18.6 Kb)

rausb0    Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:46:70:21:4C  

          inet adr:192.168.2.11  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3845 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3487 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:19383172 (18.4 Mb)  TX bytes:864916 (844.6 Kb)

localhost lestat # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:"Lestat"  Nickname:"Lestat"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:A3:2E:1E:E8   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:E44E-FAE9-C5D0-14AD-C1BD-8897-B6   Security mode:open

          Link Quality=88/100  Signal level:-48 dBm  Noise level:-208 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Any thoughts?

----------

## kinkos

At this point, you are associated with your access point, you have an IP address.  Can you access your router's config page?  If you can, then you're as online as you are going to get.

How about machines internal to your network, can you ping any of those?

Next step is to check your router's config.  Make sure its on the network and passing packets from you.

HTH.

----------

## Erythro73

 *kinkos wrote:*   

> At this point, you are associated with your access point, you have an IP address.  Can you access your router's config page?  If you can, then you're as online as you are going to get.
> 
> How about machines internal to your network, can you ping any of those?
> 
> Next step is to check your router's config.  Make sure its on the network and passing packets from you.
> ...

 

I can access my router's config page!

I can ping

```

localhost lestat # ping 192.168.2.11

PING 192.168.2.11 (192.168.2.11) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.2.11: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.187 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.11: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.158 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.11: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.155 ms

--- 192.168.2.11 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.155/0.166/0.187/0.020 ms

localhost lestat # ping 192.168.2.255

Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b

localhost lestat # ping -b 192.168.2.255

WARNING: pinging broadcast address

PING 192.168.2.255 (192.168.2.255) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 192.168.2.255 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3013ms

```

But I can't access any other http's page or any other serg by pinging them.

Any thoughts?

----------

## Erythro73

ok it is solved!

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net that did the difference: 

```

clestat@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# Use iwconfig for wireless

#modules=("iwconfig")

modules=("iwconfig") 

key_Lestat="e44*********  enc open"

#iwconfig_rausb0="essid RadioNet"

essid_rausb0="Lestat"

#iwconfig_rausb0="channel 2"

channel_rausb0="11"

#iwconfig_rausb0="mode managed"

mode_rausb0="managed"

config_rausb0=( "192.168.2.11 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.98" )

routes_rausb0=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

lestat@localhost ~ $ 
```

Thank you to everyone that helped (or tried) to help me! I'm pretty glad to have it up and running  :Very Happy: .[/quote]

----------

## kgraehl

I followed Marlo's instructions and it worked perfectly. I was laboring under the assumption that the rt2500 ebuild in portage would let me use the standard /etc/conf.d/wireless configuration. This apparently was wrong. I wonder if this can be fixed so that people don't make the same mistake I did?

----------

